# Furnal Equinox 2017



## Elf-cat (Mar 20, 2017)

As an extreme introvert I think I made huge steps on becoming accustomed to huge crowds by going to furnal equinox. But before you assumed that it was a complete and total disaster, it wasn't. I viewed many many furry convention videos, heard the horror stories from Uncle Kage and heard about how and why furry conventions get cancelled. Due to misconduct, feuds, drama... whatever the meowing reason. I didn't want to go anywhere near that CATegory. So I looked up what would be approved behavior and I found tons of how-to videos and I followed a basic example. I prevented drama from happening by sending a polite message to other furries I am currently feuding with, and asked them nicely to stay away from me.
And they did! I was really surprised that they decided to heed my message. And thus drama was prevented.

While I was there, I met up with Majira Strawberry, (acquired a video clip of him), met up with Dash Tiger, Mangy, and a anthro computer CRT monitor. I kid you not, an actual computer monitor!
I also saw a person who looked like Bolt Mutt out of suit, but I wasn't too sure if it was him. I didn't talk to him much because he seemed very frightened being at the convention.
I played video games, supported some artists by buying some merchandise, hugged a lot of fursuiters, and video recorded a furry dance rave!

During the cool down periods in the fursuit lounge, I fetched some water for some fursuiters and they appreciated my actions. I didn't think that it was a big deal because the good video examples have taught me, is that if you can cool down faster than everyone else, fetch the other fursuiters some water. They will appreciate it, and so I did. I did offer a blue tiger my last can of coconut water I had available. (That's my good stuff.) But he politely refused and said he had his own water available. The coconut water could have enhanced his endurance as it did for me, but he missed out.

At a different moment, I had the opportunity to hang out with uncle Kage at the bar. He eventually got a furry to buy him a drink in exchange for some awesome stories of his experiences. I will hold off on uploading one of his stories to youtube until he says it's safe to release it.

Everyone, what was your experience at the furry convention?

Did something significant happen during the closing ceremony?


----------

